# Just add me to the Gurkha whore list



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Today's smoke was an Ancient Warrior perfecto. What a great cigar. Rich flavor, easy draw, even burn stiff white ash and lots of smoke - best 90 minutes of the day. Paired it w/a tall glass of home-brewed stout (sorry, that didn't last long enough for the pic). I split a box of these and now wish I had the other half a box! :dribble:


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks to Bullybreed, I got me some of those babies too!

Thank you BB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That's a hell of a nice looking perfecto :dribble:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Mithrandir said:


> Thanks to Bullybreed, I got me some of those babies too!
> 
> Thank you BB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too! Bully is tha man!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice smoke and ashtray!!


----------

